# Stealth Labs



## BM67 (Apr 20, 2006)

Anybody Ever Try ?


----------



## BM67 (Apr 22, 2006)

*stealth labs*

they come from one of the sponsers and nobody tried yet

http://www.natural-oils.biz


----------



## Monte Brogan (Apr 23, 2006)

BM67 said:
			
		

> Anybody Ever Try ?



Not yet, but lab results were posted on another site.  PM me if you want details.

Monte


----------



## Monte Brogan (Apr 28, 2006)

Also, at least one bro from another board is reporting an adverse reaction after injecting....


----------



## veryveryquiet (Jun 30, 2006)

I have some I haven't tried yet. I did notice when I was transfering to a vile that there was someting floating in there, upon closer inspection it was a small piece of foil from the pin prick through the sachet. So I ordered some filters even though it is prefiltered. This may be what happened to the person who had the adverse reation to it, maybe they shot a foreign body in there? I don't know just a possibility.


----------



## crackahoe2020 (Jul 16, 2006)

hey just wondering if stealth is anygood? they seem to have good products. anybody ever try any? and what where the lab result? should i buy? anyone?


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Guys come on Over to www.alinboard.com and youll find all the answers.
Theres a Number of pages there of experiences guys have had using the Stealth line from recieving,resluts,transferring to vials, new products added
About every month a contest where Alin gives away 500$ Free in Gear
Lab test reslluts, Faqs, Order section, anabolic forum etc etc


----------



## crackahoe2020 (Jul 17, 2006)

hey thanks bro. i will look. you DA MAN


----------



## smartwater (Aug 22, 2006)

not v popular here in the uk


----------



## serius_06 (Sep 11, 2006)

I got the test e and deca,I had to cut the test e a little but I am happy.


----------



## lil scrappy (Dec 1, 2006)

The eq is great, some people saying best eq they have eveer done
all of stealth is over filled and very high quality.


----------



## K1 (Dec 1, 2006)

I've tried the majority of the Stealth line, best injectables going to date!! Overdoesed, overfilled, underpriced!!!


----------



## K1 (Dec 1, 2006)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Guys come on Over to www.alinboard.com and youll find all the answers.
> Theres a Number of pages there of experiences guys have had using the Stealth line from recieving,resluts,transferring to vials, new products added
> About every month a contest where Alin gives away 500$ Free in Gear
> Lab test reslluts, Faqs, Order section, anabolic forum etc etc


Bump my bro Raj!!!


----------



## gixxer130 (Dec 23, 2006)

good stuff Im currently on the tren ace and test e .Strong as hell and putting on good quality lean muscle and watching the bodyfat just disapear Spelling..The test hurts a little at first but you get used to it.Besides no pain no gain.::sniper:


----------



## www (Dec 23, 2006)

Didnt care for it. Just didnt like the reaction I had.


----------



## K1 (Dec 25, 2006)

www said:
			
		

> Didnt care for it. Just didnt like the reaction I had.


What do you mean by reaction?! Did your body not respond well to the oil used in it?! I love the product line, will be the only injectables I will be using for quite a while!!!


----------



## Toph99 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just to clarify which stealth....are we talking about advanced?


----------



## Gladiator (Jan 28, 2007)

Toph99 said:
			
		

> Just to clarify which stealth....are we talking about advanced?


Yea what about these guys anybody try them?


----------



## Gladiator (Jan 28, 2007)

kawasaki1 said:
			
		

> I've tried the majority of the Stealth line, best injectables going to date!! Overdoesed, overfilled, underpriced!!!


Come on kawi have you ever done the test E??? that shit hurts like hell ,had to cut it with grape seed oil .Just would have liked to know this in advance ,i emailed my source and was told it was because of the e crystal ,but never had this problem with human grade .Im 50 /50 on this product sorry.


----------



## K1 (Jan 30, 2007)

Gladiator said:
			
		

> Come on kawi have you ever done the test E??? that shit hurts like hell ,had to cut it with grape seed oil .Just would have liked to know this in advance ,i emailed my source and was told it was because of the e crystal ,but never had this problem with human grade .Im 50 /50 on this product sorry.


Test Enan is one of the only products that I have not tried yet (still have plenty of Iranian and Galenika amps left). I have tried the EQ, Test Prop, Tren Ace, Tren Enan, SuperTest, SuperTren, Masteron, with no problems and great results. I have heard from others that the Test Enan was painfull though. Overall the Stealth line is the best injectables going to date!!!


----------



## bucksta66 (Mar 13, 2007)

*dont do it*

ive read from alot of people that they would get huge red knots at inj. site. they would last a few days and then go down,but still reported gains. one guy was hospitalized and had to stay on the ole drain tube for some time.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 13, 2007)

Where did you hear this? Please explain more.
I know MANY guys using the stealth products with No problems at all.
Sure havnt heard of anyone being admitted to the hospital or on Drain Tubes.
Sounds Like a story to me.


----------



## K1 (Mar 13, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Where did you hear this? Please explain more.
> I know MANY guys using the stealth products with No problems at all.
> Sure havnt heard of anyone being admitted to the hospital or on Drain Tubes.
> Sounds Like a story to me.


I agree, I have heard nothing like this?! The Stealth line is my injectables of choice right now and I have no problems at all with any of the products!!! Many others are also using these products with great success!!


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Mar 14, 2007)

I know one thing for sure, they've been getting snagged by customs a lot as of late.  It seems that they've had a really hard time getting through JFK Airport.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 15, 2007)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> I know one thing for sure, they've been getting snagged by customs a lot as of late.  It seems that they've had a really hard time getting through JFK Airport.


My buddy at work recently recieved all three packs of all stealth...He said you could tell one was opened and it was still sent...Stealth is still good to go bro...


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Mar 15, 2007)

Tyrone said:
			
		

> My buddy at work recently recieved all three packs of all stealth...He said you could tell one was opened and it was still sent...Stealth is still good to go bro...



I'm not saying that every stealth package is going to be stopped, I'm just saying that I personally know 3 guys in the last 2 months get those unwanted letters in the mail.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 15, 2007)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that every stealth package is going to be stopped, I'm just saying that I personally know 3 guys in the last 2 months get those unwanted letters in the mail.


If some one gets a siezure be it stealth(which more people are ordering nowa days) or anything else, you'll hear more about that  than you will succesfull orders...Sounds logical.  Same goes for restaurants or anything else...A bad exp. by one will tell way more than one that has a good exp.  With a resend policy there is NO WORRIES.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm just saying that I don't think they have that much better success rate than if you'd order a vial from them.  Not saying that it's a bad success rate.


----------



## bucksta66 (Mar 15, 2007)

i cant remember what site i read that from but it was about 3 months ago.on another forum several people where saying that the stealth worked good as far as gains go, but painful and they would have sore swollen spots at inj. they were also saying that where it was packaged might not have been the most sanitary


----------



## Big A (Mar 17, 2007)

One thing you have to remember is that Alin borught out the original Stealth line. Almost immediately, tons of copycats popped up.

You are only getting real stealth if you get it through Alin. Anyone else is a fake.


----------



## iflexit_1 (Mar 17, 2007)

*stealth from ivitamins*

are you telling me the stealth line from ivitiamins is fake then?  i assume they would have quality product since they are on the board as a sponser.  can you clear this up, big A?
Ivitamins wouldn't be here if they didn't come correct...They're  good to go


----------



## GROCK (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey guys New to this board on Alin all the time. I pretty much ONLY use stealth product. I have had no bad side effects from ant of it. Been useing Stealth for last 2 twelve week cycles. I have gotten great weight gains and incredible gains on the bench and all other areas would def recomend trying it out. I had tried another site before them and got no where that I have with Stealth and also nothing great from local bone heads that I have ran into around here.Used Test C Boldo Deca Tren E all from Stealth


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Apr 7, 2007)

iflexit_1 said:
			
		

> are you telling me the stealth line from ivitiamins is fake then?  i assume they would have quality product since they are on the board as a sponser.  can you clear this up, big A?



I'm not familiar with where ivitamins gets their stuff, but they either get it from alin or they use the same packaging system.  He doesn't mean the contents of the packages(the actual steroids) are fake.  Just trying to say that other people copied his stealth way of getting it through customs.  Their stuff is real.


----------



## Big A (Apr 8, 2007)

iflexit_1 said:
			
		

> are you telling me the stealth line from ivitiamins is fake then?  i assume they would have quality product since they are on the board as a sponser.  can you clear this up, big A?
> Ivitamins wouldn't be here if they didn't come correct...They're  good to go



My bad - ivitamins is the only legit distributor of Alin's Stealth line.


----------



## bigrond (Jun 4, 2007)

ive dealt with ivit and there stuff is awesome my 1st order got snagged by customs and they reshipped it it took 4wks but i got it ive also ordered advanced stealth there stuff is ok the oil is really thick other than that fast and free shipping was awesome,i am trying to deal with domestics now to keep my self out of customs address book


----------

